# 2011 Trek 1.5 vs 2010 GF Ion Super



## looking (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey guys!

I am a total newbie to cycling - last time I really got on a bike was 10-15 yrs ago. I am basically getting into the sport for health reasons - bad knees, so running isn't the best option - anyways, after some research on the net, I went down to my local Trek store and tested a 2011 1.5 - very responsive and nothing like I thought riding a bike would be, liked it but definitely not as comfortable as I remembered. In any event, after I got back from the test ride, I saw a 2010 GF Ion Super. I decided to give it a ride and enjoyed it too - not as responsive but a whole lot smoother.

My question is, which one should I get? The GF is $270 more and I was wondering if it was worth that extra $$$$ - especially considering that I still need to get the accessories (helmet, pants, bottle, etc).

Thanks guys!


----------

